# To know a horses' love.



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Today I took a trail ride with my horse & 2 new trail horses we got recently(Josie&Sassy). My 2 close friends went with me. Sassy & Josie are inseperateble to the point of it being almost ridiculous.. Well long story short, my 2 friends rode the new horses (they are experienced riders) & it was insane. Sassy took off & then Josie decided to go nuts and buck my friend off. My friend bruised her ribs.. I jumped off of my horse & ran to help her. Mocha didn't move an inch, nor did she panic.
I let her ride Mocha(my horse) back to the barn, & I rode Josie back, not wanting her to get hurt again. I've never seen Mocha so docile & gentel in her gaits. She knew my friend was hurting & understood that I needed her to be calm. 
So to know a horses' love is when you can rely on your horse when things go bad & know that they will be there for you to lean on. I truly believe Mocha understood what I needed her to do, regardless of the other 2 horses being completely outrageous. My girl never let's me down 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

always a good feeling...good trail story!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice story.
I have witnessed some amazing scenerios where a horse by all rights should have panicked remain calm for their rider's sake.
Once I was taking out a trail at a dude ranch and the woman behind me was wheelchair bound, but insisted on riding. She couldn't control her side to side balance, and I noticed her saddle starting to slip. I leaped off my horse and caught the lady just as the saddle was going under her horse. My lead horse didn't take a step, nor did this horse until the lady's husband helped me ease her to the ground, fix the saddle, and remount. Disaster averted, thanks to the horses.
On a sadder note, I also saw a horse mortally wounded by a freak accident on trail. He stepped on a thick branch on the ground which broke and shot up, cutting the major artery on his leg. This horse, aptly named Prince, stood stock still while his rider dismounted. He then walked a few steps, and started running back to the barn. H e made it about 3/4 of the way before he bled out and collapsed.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh that's so sad ): 
But the first story was really nice  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mocha sounds like a one in a million good horse. It is amazing how some horses can tell when the rider needs a little bit more care.

Sad story of the stick. As a child I went to a summer camp where I rode a hot little welsh/arab cross. One day, under a different rider, she came ripsnorting to a stop from a canter, reared up and swung sideways off the trail, when she cam down her belly came down on top of an alder stump that someone had cut at just the height and with a sharp angle that she impaled herself on this stick. She reared back off of it, and of course her guts were pulled out of the hole, and she bled severly, to death, in minutes. Horrrible scene. I did not see this, thank God, but heard about it. Pixie was her name.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

She really is.  she always surprises me. Lol
I'm sorry to hear that.. Makes me wanna be alot more careful of surroundings on the trails! ): poor horse.. ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

glad Mocha helped you when you needed it!! Horses can be so amazing!!

So sorry to hear about the other trail disasters. How very sad.


----------



## loz183 (Mar 15, 2011)

What an awesome horse Mocha is... you are very lucky !!!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you,  I agree, I'm very fortunate to have her in my life! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That's an awesome story, and she sounds like a horse anyone would be proud to own. =]

My horse does that once in a blue moon. He's moody and capricious, but once in a while, I'll do something stupid or something will jump out in front of him and I expect him to go insane, but he remains perfectly stoic. It's always a nice surprise. :wink:


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww  lol yeah I'm extremely proud of her! & horses are funny like that, they're full of surprises! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Mocha sounds like a one in a million good horse. It is amazing how some horses can tell when the rider needs a little bit more care.
> 
> Sad story of the stick. As a child I went to a summer camp where I rode a hot little welsh/arab cross. One day, under a different rider, she came ripsnorting to a stop from a canter, reared up and swung sideways off the trail, when she cam down her belly came down on top of an alder stump that someone had cut at just the height and with a sharp angle that she impaled herself on this stick. She reared back off of it, and of course her guts were pulled out of the hole, and she bled severly, to death, in minutes. Horrrible scene. I did not see this, thank God, but heard about it. Pixie was her name.


That sounds like a horror movie!! The other rider must have been horrified!


----------

